# Tech Demos Discussion Thread



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2015)

This thread is dedicated to sharing and discussing tech demos for various gaming engines.

Some are listed below:

*Cryengine 4:*





*Unread Engine 4*







Share more as you come by them.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=rf045VYP3z4[/YOUTUBE]
 Scarily photorealistic

PS: Wow, just look at that apartment, would love to live in one like that


----------



## Anorion (Jan 28, 2015)

Can do this in Unity as well. It just won't be optimized. It will do fine for an escape room title, or a point and click adventure, but not for an fps or a game with really large areas, such as an MMO.

[YOUTUBE]kLVa0NOFdwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2015)

Frostbite, Gamebryo, idTech5, MT Framework, RAGE, 4A Engine, Anvil, Dunia Engine 2, Fox Engine


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

UE looks really impressive. I just want it very optimized.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2015)

Cryengine has been one of the best out there. I remember playing Crysis 2 and oh man, the visuals were way more stunning than anything I had ever seen in a game.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cryengine has been one of the best out there. I remember playing Crysis 2 and oh man, the visuals were way more stunning than anything I had ever seen in a game.



Crysis 1 and Warhead were better than C2.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Crysis 1 and Warhead were better than C2.



Gameplaywise, but Graphicswise Crysis 2 was better. I wish it was in an open jungle like environment though.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> UE looks really impressive. I just want it very optimized.



We can only know that once some games are released for it.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Can do this in Unity as well. It just won't be optimized. It will do fine for an escape room title, or a point and click adventure, but not for an fps or a game with really large areas, such as an MMO.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kLVa0NOFdwM[/YOUTUBE]



This demo won't really be optimized for mainstream hardware either.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Crysis 1 and Warhead were better than C2.



C3 >> C2 >> C1 (graphics wise)


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2015)

C2 got better than previous games visual vise after they got that HD Texture update.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=IA0Im3j-wf4[/YOUTUBE]

Unity 5.0 - voted most user friendly engine according to developers and #5 best tech invention (2014)


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2015)

That would explain why suddenly there are so many 3D mobile games.

Seeing all these Tech Demos I feel like all game engines have reached stagnancy. All of them look good but there is little that really separates one from the other in terms of graphics. Also all of them are pretty much at the peak of optimization in order to render all such scenes.

I think the real next step would be to create a truly voxel based engine or a fully raytracing engine.

Here is an example of a Voxel based engine:



And here is an example of a Raytracing engine:



Both of these are still experimental since there is no optimized way to render graphics using voxels or by raytracing in real time.

- - - Updated - - -

In case you are wondering what a Voxel is, a voxel is a volumentric pixel. Therefore, its a pixel in a truly three dimensional space unlike current graphics where the scenes are rendered two dimensionally using techniques such as z-buffering which gives an illusion of depth. The limitations of using voxels is that the number of voxels required to render complex scenes can become extremely huge and rendering such a scene would require tremendous amounts of memory.

Raytracing is a technique of tracing the path of a light ray in reverse (i.e. from the eye to the object we are looking at), simulating its effects such as reflection and refraction with objects and rendering the scene using that data. Therefore it has the potential to render extremely photorealistic scenes.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup voxels based engines are really making their presence known. Till now, people thought that voxel means blocky, which is no longer the case. 
[YOUTUBE]BxcaRhmHm18[/YOUTUBE]

And Nvidia's gameworks tech tends to be used in multiple engines
so these are already being used, from Cryengine to Evolution

[YOUTUBE]kLzE-xsr-vw[/YOUTUBE]

But realism alone does not make a good game, we could do with good AI or great gameplay


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't think there will be a fully voxel based engine anytime soon, at least not for another 5-6 years. They are simply not optimized enough to run on mainstream hardware.

- - - Updated - - -

I am really more interested in Raytracing engines but those are even more nascent than voxel engines.

In case you are wondering, here is what Raytracing can do:

*hof.povray.org/images/bigthumb/glasses.jpg

More examples: POV-Ray Hall of Fame

Those are still images however, and creating animated scenes is still far off.

However, someone did create Raytraced Quake 3 sometime back. Let me see if I can find the video for that.

- - - Updated - - -

Got it:


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2015)

procedural generation is another option, it only means longer load times, but the memory footprint is very low
like 200-300 MB can be converted to a 96KB game if it is procedurally generated
.kkrieger is a demo of this, if you don't want to download you can just look at it here, but the gfx scales according to the machine

[YOUTUBE]RfqaSP8rtq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, I played .Kkrieger. Back in the day it had pretty high system requirements considering its small sub-100KB or so filesize. 

However, they haven't released the next episodes after this one.


----------



## warfreak (Feb 3, 2015)

"A bad workman blames his tools"

A good workman, however, creates masterpieces with what he's got.

Game engines are just middleware. How good a game looks actually depends more on the level design and art development than the game engine.

Engines only provide a set of tools. They may help in ease of implementing those tools but in the end it depends on developers on how well they utilize them. I feel that with the current generation, most of the top engines are more or less in the same page in terms of technical capabilities.

A classic example is how the last generation of games were created. We can all agree that Cryengine or Frostbyte or idTech5 may have had more "better looking" visuals than Unreal Engine but look at the number of games other than the flagship titles that implemented them.

UE on the other hand spawned not only games but entire franchises with varying levels of graphical fidelity and gameplay. I'm talking about Bioshock, Mass Effect, Borderlands and many more. These games used "a heavily modified" unreal engine and not just plain vanilla unreal engine. Which brings me to my "good workman" argument.

tl;dr :- no engine is better than the other in terms of graphics, it all depends on game developers


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

^wanted to post something similar. The pre-release game-play videos always look great, but the finished project is never up to the expectations the devs themselves have set. 
Realism could have actually killed good design. 

Digital Extreme went on to use Evolution instead of Unreal in their latest project, and it came out well


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2015)

warfreak said:


> "A bad workman blames his tools"
> 
> A good workman, however, creates masterpieces with what he's got.
> 
> ...



Makes sense.

However, the purpose of Tech Demos is to demonstrate cutting edge technologies. Whether developers use those tools or not is another matter.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2015)

An early Vulkan API tech demo running on Android



For those of you who don't know, Vulkan is a new graphics API that is a successor to OpenGL and a competitor to Direct3D 12. Unlike Direct3D 12 however, Vulkan can run on all mobile devices, PC, Mac, Linux, Windows and even older windows versions such as XP and 7. It is essentially Mantle 2.0.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2015)

if im not mistaken, Vulkan is a fork from Mantle itself that both Nvidia and AMD will support, thats very good news for the green army !

anyways


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2015)

No, Vulkan is a fork of OpenGL. Vulkab is also managed by Khronos group, the same group that manages OpenGL.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

The new CryEngine 3 tech demo shows photorealistic textures :


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2016)

CryEngine 5 announce video with some gameplay demos.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2017)

ProtoStar - An Unreal Engine + Vulkan tech demo running on Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## chimera201 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


>


How is this a tech demo?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> How is this a tech demo?


Through this we play games with what? A PC right.
Since I don't know where to post it
I posted it here
I think this piece of software is a brilliant idea to integrate all other launchers into 1 place and keep tabs on them.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2019)

But this is not that much of a cutting edge technology. A tech-demo is a demonstration of some new technology in graphics or other such computing, see the other posts above for examples.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah! this is Gaming Engine thread as mentioned in OP.

@Desmond David : Perhaps, you should change the title as per context.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 29, 2020)

new Modern Warfare is a new benchmark in graphics quality with respect to requirements.
Frostbite may now have a contender..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2020)

Hmm, Battlefield 5 vs COD MW


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2020)

Battlefield 5 also uses ray-tracing AFAIK.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2020)

^^Yup, it was the first title to advertise ray-tracing in FPS game


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2020)

Now, how this dev revamped the Tomb Raider 2 (1997) using Unreal Engine 4 is so mesmerizing


----------



## true_lies (May 8, 2020)

And the official teaser for Crysis remastered






Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2020)

Remaster of a tech demo, more like. XD

IMO Crysis wasn't that good of a game. It's graphics were it's real selling point. Also it's graphics aren't that bad even by today's standards, so I wonder what would be the advantage of a remaster, other than ray tracing perhaps.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 8, 2020)

Crysis is a good game. There is no other game where I felt like being the Predator. But the remaster is pointless especially when it's coming to Switch. They should make a new Crysis game with at-least one year exclusive to PC.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

The most fun segments of crysis were against human enemies.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2020)

Unreal Engine 5 announced






Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2020)

Rip my GPU. It was nice knowing you


----------



## chimera201 (May 13, 2020)

It's just a tech demo for now. I don't think devs will just throw away normal maps. It will be good for indies though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Rip my GPU. It was nice knowing you


 Time to get RTX2080Ti


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

I have been thinking of getting 2080 super once this lockdown ends. It's expensive AF though, so perhaps down payment is the only way to go.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2020)

Not really a demo but looks amazing nonetheless :








Desmond David said:


> I have been thinking of getting 2080 super once this lockdown ends. It's expensive AF though, so perhaps down payment is the only way to go.


You've probably delayed it enough for next gen GPU to be out soon. I'd wait for that. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Unreal Engine 5 announced


Nanite is awesome...
here is the complete Developer review of UE5


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2020)

Looks like the UE5 demo.

Apparently Sony has some deal with Epic, that's why they don't mention UE5 and PC in the same sentence.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2020)

Nvidia RTX tech demo


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I have been thinking of getting 2080 super once this lockdown ends.


Things changed?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Also it's graphics aren't that bad even by today's standards, so I wonder what would be the advantage of a remaster, other than ray tracing perhaps.


 , it is improved , tho it doesn't wows


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 20, 2020)

Even I will upgrade once covid crisis is over, looking at 3070 now.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Even I will upgrade once covid crisis is over, looking at 3070 now.


Umm.............. Lets just hope we don't wait for a long time.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Things changed?


Will target for 3080 or 3070 now. Just waiting for other OEMs like Zotac to start manufacturing. Will check their costs and then will decide.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Will target for 3080 or 3070 now. Just waiting for other OEMs like Zotac to start manufacturing. Will check their costs and then will decide.


Do you really want the aftermarket cooling solution though? The founder's edition looks sic! No other design is better than that imo.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2020)

There is no warranty for founders edition cards. For nvidia, asus and zotac are best options in india


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> For nvidia, Gigabyte asus and zotac are best options in india




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ivqxnd


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2020)

Indian service industry is filled with assholes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ivqxnd





Nerevarine said:


> Indian service industry is filled with assholes



No hope for any quality after sales support in India unless you know someone.(just like most other things) In case of gigabyte too it is probably because of their rep eddie on /r/indiangaming that their online reviews are good because those who had bad offline experience would probably never met eddie & never posted negative online reviews.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2021)

For a moment I thought it was shot in GoPro camera


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2021)

Wow. Though you can see the graininess of the raytracing in some places.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Wow. Though you can see the graininess of the raytracing in some places.


Exactly. The Rain effects is so realistic. The water effects on Wipers movement is so awesome. 
 And I was surprised when I saw this game was released in 2014 on PS4.
PS5 has pumped up the graphics a lot 

I will buy this exclusive game for sure if I get my hands on PS5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2021)

Any one who has been waiting for this?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2021)

Insane amount of detailing by Nanite


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2022)

Another real life graphics in Racing


----------



## aby geek (Feb 3, 2022)

Any good presentations from mobile game devs?
I remember vainglory and shadow fight 3 talked about their development process?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2022)

*store.steampowered.com/app/1691400/The_Market_of_Light/
Any of y'all tried this? It's a free playable tech demo of Unreal Engine 5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2022)

Got Goosebumps!! Damn Amazing for Tomb Raider Fans


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2022)

Imagining the Witcher 4 in Unreal Engine 5.

*www.reddit.com/comments/upo24i


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


>


Raytracing with reshade is usually only screen space. It's not full fledged ray tracing so usually it doesn't work as well in indoor scenes, but outdoors it's usually not noticeable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2022)

This game was released on Switch and still with Cemu and RTX4090 they made it look like PC port with Breathtaking visuals.


----------

